# FS: 12" X 12" patch of Red Root Floater and Azolla $5, plus other stems for $10 total



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: 12" X 12" patch of Red Root Floater and Azolla $5, plus other stems for $10 total*

I have a large patch of Red Root Floater and some Azolla available for $5.







I am also adding......

*I can also sweeten the deal with some assorted stems of:

Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' - 5 small stems
Ludwigia lacustris - 5 stems
Hydrocotyle tripartita - 10 nodes

for an additional $5.*

PM me if interested.
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

pmed sent~


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

cowvin said:


> pmed sent~


Currently on hold for Calvin (aka cowvin).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have more of the above floaters for sale for $5.

*I can also sweeten the deal with some assorted stems of:

Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' - 5 small stems
Ludwigia lacustris - 5 stems
Hydrocotyle tripartita - 10 nodes

for an additional $5.*

PM me if interested.
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area).

Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart, do you have to add anything special to keep the floaters extra red? Extra iron?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I find that if you use enough light they will get red.

This is what mine looks like. It's the same plant but I'm using a metal halide light


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: 12" X 12" patch of Red Root Floater and Azolla $5, plus other stems for $...*

It's funny you post that Pat....... It's one of the few plants that doesn't go red for me... LOL.

The floaters are currently on hold for Nicolas.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Floaters are sold !

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

